# Indian Fry Bread (merged)



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

In honor of the new National Museum of the American Indian, which opened in Our Nation's Capital earlier this week, I offer this recipe obtained years ago from a friend who was a teacher on a rez in Montana.  Don't remember how much this makes, but apparently plenty!

5 lbs flour
1 cup sugar
6 T baking powder
1 qt milk
1 T salt
raisins to taste

Mix all ingredients; form into patties.  Cut a small slit in the center of each patty.  Fry in hot oil until brown.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 23, 2004)

I love fry bread, mudbug!

Here's a smaller recipe - 

NAVAJO FRY BREAD

Makes 4 fry breads

3T shortening		
2 ¼  cups flour	
2tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt		
about 1 cup water	
oil for frying
salt or cinnamon sugar for sprinkling

Melt 2T shortening and cool.  Sift flour baking powder, salt; add remaining shortening and blend well. Quarter dough and form each piece into a ball; brush with cooled shortening, let stand 25 minutes.
In heavy pan,heat 1 inch oil to 350; pat each ball into a  7 inch round; pole a small hole in the center of each.  Fry one at a time, using spatula to keep it submerged, til it puffs up.  Continue to fry, letting it float in oil, til golden; bout 2 minutes on each side; drain on rack. Sprinkle with salt or cinnamon sugar.  Serve warm.


----------



## Raine (Sep 23, 2004)

One of my best friends is there now, and as a charter member I could have went as well, but had other plans for this week.

But another good use for fry bread is Indian Tacos.



Indian Fry Bread Pinto beans, cooked to very soft stageChili (any canned or your own recipe)Shredded lettuceChopped onionsChopped tomatoesShredded cheddar cheeseTaco or picante sauce
Place a piece of fry bread on a plate. Layer the remaining ingredients as listed. Then take a bow.

In our area of the country, Indian tacos are a very good fund raising meal. The dessert for the meal is another piece of fry bread with honey on the side.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks, marm and Rainee, for the additional ideas.  Rainee, I'm waiting until the crowds die down to visit.  Too nuts down there right now.  I remember eating the fry bread I had w/honey too.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Fry bread is great to make tacos with, soooooo goooood.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2004)

hmmm being part indian, these sound pretty darn good.
going to have to give them a try


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm 1/4 Anishnabe (Chippewa or Ojibwe are other names for our tribe).  Out tribe is formely called the Sault Ste. Marie Tribe of Chippewa Indians.   I've eaten my share of fry bread.  Some is good, some is not.  My eldest son makes the best fry bread I have eaten, period.  And that's not a predjudicial statement.  His is just plain good.

I have to laugh though because other than fry bread, he can barely boil water.  Oh well.  We all have to be good at something.

In any case, all fry breads are variations on a biscuit batter or dough.  The main difference is the texture of the dough.  Bisuit dough is usually much more moist and looser than its fry bread cousin.  And fry bread dough is kneaded, as is bread dough, to develop the gluten until the dough becomes smooth and elastic.  The final texture is determined by several factors; the amount of oil in the dough, the amount of leavening agent, the ratio of flour to water, and the cooking oil temp.  OH, and you adjust the fry bread for diferent purposes by altering the sugar and salt content, more sugar for desert and less for savory.

Also, if the oil is too hot, the fry bread will be golden on the outside and raw in the middle.  If it's not hot enough, the fry bread will absorb too much oil.  I don't know the proper temp.  I just make enough dough so that I can experiment with a few and alter the flame until the bread is jsut right.

You can even use my basic pancake batter recipe and add enough flour to make it into a dough, rather than a batter.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 29, 2004)

I think marmalady has the best recipe - matches pretty close with what I have - and I got mine from an Asiniboine Sioux friend, which is almost exactly what I have in my Navajo and Hopi cookbooks.

But, if you want it to taste like it does at Pow-Wow ... replace the shortening with lard - and fry it in lard - although the recipe Helen gave me calls for the lard to be at 400 degrees.

As a sweet (with honey or cinnamon-sugar) or as the foundation for an Indian Taco - or even plain - it's great!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 30, 2004)

You're absolutely right, Michael - lard is better!  But my household consists of two vegetarians,  :roll: so I'm limited in what I can use.


----------



## Raine (Sep 30, 2004)

I even have a T-shirt that reads Frybread Power.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 2, 2004)

uuuuuu that sound so good. They have some type of fried bread at the Renaissance fair that we go to. They serve it with butter and different types of jams. 

Oh man this is not good for my low carb lifestyle...  :?


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 29, 2006)

*Any good fry bread recipes?*

Our annual Tulip Festival is over...... and the indian tacos are gone too!     Anyone have a good fry bread recipe?  My aunt has flattened and fried the frozen bread dough rolls, but I was maybe wanting to make them from scratch if the authentic recipe was diiferent than the usual bread....  I am gonna do some hunting on the internet today, but thought I would ask all of my favorite DC experts first!  

There's a lot of new members wooohooooo!  Sorry, I haven't been around much!  When the weather warms up, I am O-U-T-S-I-D-E!!!!!!!!    (And still spending LOTS of time with my new sweetie!!!)


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't have a recipe Shannon, just wanted to tell you that I missed seeing you on here!! I'm so happy for you though!!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Shannon, not sure if there is a particular recipe for fried bread that you are interested in or are you just looking for some ideas.  

We make pooris which are nothing but a form of fried bread that we eat with spiced potatoes or chickpea curry.  You can season the dough a bit and either make them crisps or make them soft.  I prefer the soft version and my kids love to eat them by themself when they are hot.  Here is how I make it

2 cups of all purpose flour
1 cup of wheat flour (I buy Durum wheat flour from my local Farmer market)
2 tsp of salt
pinch of cumin powder
1/2 cup of plain yogurt
1/2 cup of water or a little more to bring the dough together

Mix the two doughs, salt and cumin together.  Next add the yogurt and water and make a smooth dough.  

Let it rest covered for atleast an hour to two hours.  Make medium sized dough balls and roll into small discs and fry them in oil until they puff.  Remove and serve it with something spicy or something sweet or just plain(the choice is yours)


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 29, 2006)

LTNS Shannon.  I know what you mean about being outside, as I try to get out to do my thing as often as I can.

I haven't had a good Indian Taco since the last time I went to a Pow-wow back in Tulsa, at least a good 7 - 8 years.

Here's a recipe I have for the mix.  I haven't tried it, so I don't know if it works.

Fry Bread
Yields:  

3 c sifted Self-Rising Flour 
3 c warm water
1 c buttermilk 
-or- 1/3 c of sweet milk 
1 t salt 
¾ skillet full of Crisco oil 
Deep cast iron skillet or deep heavy skillet 

Mix the flour with the salt, add the milk, then the water to mixture and stir until blended together (but not runny). Pour mixture onto a floured surface and knead until soft dough is formed. Pat dough into an oblong shape. Cut into desired size (approximately 3 x 3”) and pat down again before putting bread into hot oil. While you are making dough, your oil should be on the fire becoming hot. Grease or oil is ready to fry when a pinch of bread dough is dropped into oil and it floats to the top. Add a ¼ cut peeled potato to soak up flour remnants in grease. In hot grease, it takes about 3 minutes on each side to brown. When it is golden brown on one side, turn to other side to brown (turn only once). Remove into dish and it is ready to serve.

Also, look in a grocery store either where the flour/baking stuff is, or in the international aisle.  There should be a bagged or box mix for Indian Fry Bread.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's one I got from a friend in Idaho, where apparently fry bread is called 'scones'!

MORMON WHITE BREAD AND SCONES
 
 
Mix together well:         3 cups flour                  ½ cup dry milk 1/8 cup sugar
1T salt                          2 ½  pkg.yeast
 
Add & mix well:           2 ½  cups hot water      1/8 cup oil
 
Then add:         2 cups flour as needed
 
Turn out on floured surface and knead til smooth and satiny, about 10 minutes.  Gradually add flour to prevent sticking.  Put into greased bowl to rise til double. Punch down dough, shape into loaves - 2 or3.  Let rise til double.  Preheat oven to 350; bake for 30 minutes, or til golden brown.
 
SCONES
Prepare dough as above.  Let rise, and after punching down, grease hands, take a small amount of dough and stretch out to an oval shape.  Fry in deep hot oil (350) til brown on both sides.  Serve hot with honey butter. 
 
HONEY BUTTER
3/4 cup honey
½  pound butter
Soften butter and whip for 10 minutes til very light and fluffy.  Add honey and whip for 5 more minutes.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 29, 2006)

The easiest recipe (from my Cherokee Grandma, although it is the same as from a Lakota relative too) ) is to mix all purpose flour with some salt, baking powder and just enough warm water to make a dough that is not too tough or too sticky. Knead for about 10 minutes, put in a bowl covered with plastic wrap and let rest for 20-30 minutes. Tear off small balls of the dough, roll out to approx. 1/2 inch and fry in very hot oil. Drain and top with your favorite toppings. I've been making fry bread almost all of my life.


----------



## Swann (Apr 29, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> The easiest recipe (from my Cherokee Grandma, although it is the same as from a Lakota relative too) ) is to mix all purpose flour with some salt, baking powder and just enough warm water to make a dough that is not too tough or too sticky. Knead for about 10 minutes, put in a bowl covered with plastic wrap and let rest for 20-30 minutes. Tear off small balls of the dough, roll out to approx. 1/2 inch and fry in very hot oil. Drain and top with your favorite toppings. I've been making fry bread almost all of my life.



In San Diego, Museum of Man has a yearly Indian Fair. They bring over Indians from Arizona for arts and crafts as well as fry bread. They use the same recipe that you do Shunka. It sure is good!The ladies hand form the the bread like you make tortillas. I've tried it but I know that is  a skill that takes time to master!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

check this thread out too, shannon (and congrats on the sweetie):

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/indian-fry-bread-2686.html?highlight=%22Indian+bread%22


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2006)

Im with Raine the frybread Im familiar with is covered with beans,meat and so on. Another fried beard I like is sopaipillas.


----------



## corazon (Apr 29, 2006)

I like it with honey or powdered sugar. Hey jpmcgew, did you ever here that New Mexican cheer:
"Fry bread, fry bread
greasy, greasy.
We're gonna beat you
easy, easy."
My sister was a cheerleader in the 4th grade and this was one of the cheers she did.


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, thanks for all the recipes and suggestions!  They turned out great!  I think the measurements I ended up using were 5 cups flour, 3 T baking soda, 1 T salt, and 2 1/2 milk.  The sweetie and his 2 boys LOVED them!  And all the while kneading and slaving, the sweetie goes, " I think Mom uses a mix"


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2006)

Afraid not Corazon.I didn't move to New Mexico until I was about 26.


----------

